# EasyCAP Capture Device(DC60?)



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

I just got a DC60 I think, in the mail today from Amazon(Amazon.com: EasyCAP DC60 - USB 2.0 Audio/video Creator Capture High-quality Analog Video: Electronics)

I installed the software, but the video recorder didn't see the EasyCAP at all, yet the light is on, I have tried installing five different drivers and cant get it to work. I am running Windows XP SP3.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are the drivers installed properly? Check Device Manager and ensure there aren't any yellow ! Yellow ! indicate there is hardware without drivers.

Also read the 1st reply here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/easy-cap-dc60-doesnt-work-on-xp-217819.html


----------



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Dogg, ill try turning off my AV and see if it works,

also, my PC sees it as like, SM-USB 007, which is ALWAYS yellow for some reason.












Okay, so I read through the post again, do I need to have it all setup when I plug it in for the first time?


Also, when I install it, It should be titled like, SMI Grabber Device, correct?


----------



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

Really sorry for double-posting, but I installed the drivers, and it didn't see it, so i tried using the windows tool to download the newer drivers for the 'SM-USB 007' and got this.


----------



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for the TRIPLE post, but I pryed open the card, and its the somagic chinese copy I believe, so i downloaded XP SP3 drivers, and now it shows up as SMI Grabber DEV instead of SM-USB 007.

Good or bad?


----------



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

So, I did some stuff, restarted my computer, and now AMCap will read my EasyCAP, but its blank and doesn't get any input.


----------



## Tormidal (May 27, 2011)

YAY I HAVE AUDIO.

But its crackling, and doesnt show up in the video file.


----------

